# Obsidian's New Horse Farm



## Druydess

After years of unsatisfactory, and unethical dealings with pathological barn owners, and so-called (incompetent) trainers, I am relieved to share some pics of our new property- though not as relieved as my horses-- who now- finally have the opportunity to actually live as horses should, who now get the care they deserve, and who are calmer and happier by far.
I now have the piece of mind to know they are fed as they should be-- when they should be, and that they are able to be out and grazing to their heart's content on 15 acres of lush varieties of grass, the leaves of wild grape vines, wild mint, wild blackberries, and enjoying huge shade trees all over the property..as well as a barn.

Much of it is being mowed. but more needs to be attended to, as it is pretty vast, and we have been building paddocks as can be seen in some of the photos. Also have just had a new galvanized 60 foot round pen delivered..can't WAIT to get that baby up! So -- I can NOT tell you wonderful it is to have your own place where you know your horses are truly well taken care of and happy.

Thanks to everyone who has been so supportive in our quest for our own property!

Here are some pics of just 1/3 of the property..


----------



## Druydess




----------



## danicelia24

What a beautiful farm!!!


----------



## Emma2003

Beautiful! Both me and my horse are envious


----------



## Cherrij

I would love to live there


----------



## Druydess

danicelia24 said:


> What a beautiful farm!!!


Thanks danicelia! We are over the moon with the beauty and freedom of it all. And is less than HALF what we were paying to board!


----------



## Tazzie

Beautiful! I know how you feel though. I've been dreaming about when we get our own farm. Will be such a wonderful feeling! I can only imagine how awesome it feels!


----------



## ChevysMyBoy

That's amazing! We are also in search of farm property! That looks stunningly gorgeous and I am so sure your horses are happier then a pig in a wallow!


----------



## Druydess

Emma2003 said:


> Beautiful! Both me and my horse are envious


Thanks Emma-- it's been a long time coming- just wish I had done it a year and half ago when I had the chance! but-- better late than never, and it is WELL worth it!!


----------



## Druydess

A few more of Magic enjoying her pasture..



And shortly after she was inseminated- IFT HG Esquire- under one of her favorite shade trees in one of the pastures..



I'm honored that Denise Gainey chose this pic of Magic to use on her site..


----------



## Chevaux

Arabians at pasture - doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Druydess

Cherrij said:


> I would love to live there


Cherrij- it's so very relaxing to be out there with my herd - such a great environment for them all.


----------



## ColtyandSaxonsmama

Gorgeous place! Congratulations . Colt wants me to ask...he is half Arab; can he please come visit?


----------



## stevenson

very lovely. looks nice and green , I hope we get an El Nino this year and have some rain. dont want a flood, but this drought is just awful.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Beautiful place Dru!


----------



## Druydess

ColtyandSaxonsmama said:


> Gorgeous place! Congratulations . Colt wants me to ask...he is half Arab; can he please come visit?


Thanks so much!! Tell Colt he can come visit anytime, but we have some bossy mares, so bring apples..LOL :wink:


----------



## Druydess

stevenson said:


> very lovely. looks nice and green , I hope we get an El Nino this year and have some rain. dont want a flood, but this drought is just awful.


Wish we could send you some-- we've been having monsoons every day for 3 months!! :shock:

it is nice and green, lots of grass - a huge change from the sandpits we had to endure as the old BO never fertilized or properly cared for the "pastures." 

hope you get some rain very soon!


----------



## ColtyandSaxonsmama

Druydess said:


> Thanks so much!! Tell Colt he can come visit anytime, but we have some bossy mares, so bring apples..LOL :wink:


Colt says thanks, and he's on his way over...with half apples from the half Arab...ha ha. He also says I am a bossy mare, so he is used to that. ;-)


----------



## FirentheNight

Congrats, it's gorgeous!


----------



## waresbear

Very lovely pastures! Did you move there too, or just the horses? Looks like a nice place to live!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Beautiful place Dru!


TY HLL! I am enjoying it immensely. It is what I always wanted for my herd; the opportunity to live naturally- and have a 24/7 ability to graze and migrate as horses should. All of my horses are so relaxed and integrating the youngsters into the herd as members, instead of them being separated, has been so healthy for all concerned. Shaia, especially, is very confident- yet respectful and mannerly, extremely social (to the point of being annoying) and very well-developed emotionally. All the mares guide and teach the youngsters what is acceptable, and a few "adopt" them and even share feed with them.. Ellie is especially kind with the babies.

What a difference as far as barn management!!! Completely the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## Druydess

FirentheNight said:


> Congrats, it's gorgeous!


TY Fire! Still a work in progress, but ya have to start somewhere! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Chevaux said:


> Arabians at pasture - doesn't get any better than that.


No-- it really doesn't. 

It's taken a while to get here, but I'm so fortunate to finally have what I have worked for.

Just returned from a night spending time with all my "babies." And it is just the best! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

waresbear said:


> Very lovely pastures! Did you move there too, or just the horses? Looks like a nice place to live!


I just love it waresbear!!

No-- I am still maintaining my current residence, but it is just minutes away. I am out there 2-3 times a day and usually all evening. 
I am vacillating between the properties, but I'm not sure if I will keep the new one long-term. I'd really like to get more than 15 acres to suit my long term plans. But for now for the next few years-- it's perfect!

I am thinking of renting out one or the other, but we'll see what the future brings..


----------



## Druydess

Finally got the new round pen up!! so happy!
We cleared out most of what you see so that my round pen would be shaded well.

Here's a pic-- it's only half of it.. LOL



Here's the other half.. 



One our sturdy hand-built gates for our paddocks; nothing gets through these..LOL



It is highly satisfying to build things to your standard and have a great place for your horses to live.


----------



## Celeste

Beautiful place!


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> Beautiful place!


Thanks Celeste.. I'm enjoying it immensely! :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Nice looking round pen Dru! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Nice looking round pen Dru! ;-)


Thanks HLL!! It has come in quite handy!! 

We have some daily visitors I'd thought I'd share.. a rather large herd makes its rounds, as well as wild turkeys, guinea fowl, Sand Hill Cranes, Ibises, rabbits, and our guardian owls.. What a serene place..


----------



## Rebelwithacause

I want to like all of it but I'm *so jealous* I can't!! 

Beautiful place


----------



## Zexious

:O That's awesome!


----------



## Druydess

*Fun at the Farm today!*

A VERY productive day at the Farm!! Lots of grooming, riding, and training. I've gotten more accomplished with these horses in the last few months than I did the last few years with a "trainer." Waste of time and money - but live and learn folks- _sometimes_ it IS better to do it yourself.. Vet anyone who you let near your horses well people-- too many Cons out there..

Magic helping a lovely lady get back into riding after having 2 children.. she fell so in love with Magic- she asked to lease her for her and her young daughter! 



Always calm and steady-- I just love this mare, and she is so relaxed under saddle- especially with children..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Beautiful pics Dru!!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Beautiful pics Dru!!


Thanks HLL!! Lovin' this place and how well the horses are doing.. they're so happy here.

One more of Magic.. 



And not to be forgotten, Here's a few of Solei, with my boarder taking a spin.. we're all getting shape for some trail..(there are gorgeous miles of quiet trails beginning right out my gate) :wink:

Solei is such a laid-back mount and appears to have remembered all I taught her.


----------



## EliRose

What a beautiful place with beautiful horses, congratulations!


----------



## Druydess

So the Chestnuts were having a meeting today.. and decided they'll keep the place..LOL

Fae, Khassie, Eden, Ellie, and Solei..
Keep in mind the tallest horse in that pic is Eden- who is only 2. Across from her is Ellie-- Head down) who is 15.2. This girl is a monster!



Fae, Khassie, and Eden having a grand time..



My gorgeous Fae-- representing her father very well.. 



I just LOVE this filly!!


----------



## Druydess

Khassie- my Thee Federali daughter.. We've had to put her on a diet.. she was a bit porky on the pastures..LOL





Fae- 
Love how Dream put bone on this baby..





And Eden-- looking great now. This girl was half starved where I boarded her. I'll have to post pics sometime.


----------



## SummerShy

I learned to ride English on a grey Arab just like Magic. That situation sounds wonderful. 

Beautiful farm and congrats on it! I cannot wait for the day I can make the same post.


----------



## Druydess

SummerShy said:


> I learned to ride English on a grey Arab just like Magic. That situation sounds wonderful.
> 
> Beautiful farm and congrats on it! I cannot wait for the day I can make the same post.


Thanks-- it's been great-- except for all the rain.. all of them are muddy and in need of baths!


----------



## SummerShy

Rain grows green grass greener!


----------



## Druydess

Perspective on size-- Fae with Eden. 
Fae is 15 months - Eden is 2.5 years. I sticked Eden 4 months ago at 15.1. 
This is their gangly, ugly stage, and if it is - I'm all good with that.. LOL


----------



## Druydess

Again- Pasture condition- following in Eden's hoofsteps-- here's Shaia standing next to 15.2 HH Ellie..



This does NOT illustrate Ellie's type, but does show her great bone:



Solei and Ellie eating together:



I am so happy for them -- they are are all so well-adjusted and happy here..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

They're all so beautiful Dru!! How about some more pics of Shaia and the boys? ;-)


----------



## Druydess

Fae- 15 months:


----------



## NBEventer

Druydess said:


> So the Chestnuts were having a meeting today.. and decided they'll keep the place..LOL
> 
> Fae, Khassie, Eden, Ellie, and Solei..
> Keep in mind the tallest horse in that pic is Eden- who is only 2. Across from her is Ellie-- Head down) who is 15.2. This girl is a monster!
> 
> 
> 
> Fae, Khassie, and Eden having a grand time..
> 
> 
> 
> My gorgeous Fae-- representing her father very well..
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE this filly!!


Are there some seniors mixed in there? Some are looking a little erm... ribby with some hip bones...


----------



## Celeste

Which ones? The ones I see are normal, healthy Arabian babies.


----------



## NBEventer

I think it might be just the way the pics are showing on my cruddy netbook. I'll shush up and move along now.


----------



## Zexious

Druydess--Fae is gorgeous. I love this thread, I can't believe I've missed it for so long ;-;


----------



## Druydess

NBEventer said:


> Are there some seniors mixed in there? Some are looking a little erm... ribby with some hip bones...


You mean these two??



'Cause they are the same horses. Certainly can't be Khassie, cause she's porky, though when she is in motion, and fully extended, I can see ribs, kinda like us when we stretch-- there they are..

Most people like their horses obese or close to it. I don't - and neither do my Vets. I forget that most people also know little about photography and the play of light and shadow on subjects. Same horses-- overhead sun elongates and shadows angles-- sun goes in-- and we see the true landscape.

Like these:









Same 2 horses- with different lighting - minutes apart.
As anyone can see-- I would hope-- the hips are fairly flush and - ummm- no ribs.

Fae has always been a very muscular little girl- more so than my other foals. When she is in extension, she will show rib as will most horses of normal weight. Those who know horse anatomy and physiology - flexion and contraction- understand how this works. My horses are not locked up-- they run at will and have muscular development that far exceeds foals who are kept in stalls. I saw this first hand where I boarded. Other foals in stalls with only an hour turnout every few days lacked any definition and were prone to leg and joint problems, as well as self-mutilation issues. 

In addition-- one of my Vets is Heather Farmer.. Equine Sports Medicine Specialist and Ortho Vet as well as a Repro Vet. She expressly does NOT want foals/Yearlings and 2 year olds overweight due to increasing the risk of joint disorders and inflammation, and prefers less rib than mine have. So-- since she is THE expert in this area, and our experienced Vet, Celeste have reinforced proper equine health and norms- I will continue to follow the Pros' recommendations.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

In addition-- one of my Vets is Heather Farmer.. Equine Sports Medicine Specialist and Ortho Vet as well as a Repro Vet. She expressly does NOT want foals/Yearlings and 2 year olds overweight due to increasing the risk of joint disorders and inflammation said:


> This should read: MORE rib than mine have-- she'd like them leaner..


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> Which ones? The ones I see are normal, healthy Arabian babies.


That's what I see.. TY Celeste. I'm sure as a Vet you run into people frequently that don't understand the growth cycles of foals and growing horses. They are certainly not perfectly formed little mature horses that follow a perfectly set pattern. They are growthy, gangly, gawky, bony, and like spare parts at times, like human children. They change constantly.
In my experience, I find the ones who have to most to say about foals and young horses are ones who've never raised them..


----------



## NBEventer

Ive raised plenty of tb, wb and standardbred foals over the years. I have lots of experience with newborns, weanlings and yearlings.


----------



## Druydess

NBEventer said:


> Ive raised plenty of tb, wb and standardbred foals over the years. I have lots of experience with newborns, weanlings and yearlings.


Great to hear! Then you certainly know better!  Glad we got that all cleared up.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

I've enjoyed viewing the pics of your beautiful place and horses.

Will you be putting up any of the barn (if there is one) and the house?


----------



## Druydess

Druydess said:


> Great to hear! Then you certainly know better!  Glad we got that all cleared up.


BTW-- I was in a hurry and didn't get to add.. I did say - _in my experience_ - it was not directed at you.. you are not "in my experience" so please don't take it personally. Your comment surprised me as I did think you had some experience in these matters, but I didn't take it personally; I know they're well fed.
If someone of your knowledge might confuse yearling/two year olds with underfed seniors due to lighting or whatever reason- I figured I'd show the difference so less experienced people wouldn't be confused as well. I hope that helps.


----------



## Druydess

Red Gate Farm said:


> I've enjoyed viewing the pics of your beautiful place and horses.
> 
> Will you be putting up any of the barn (if there is one) and the house?


Well Red Gate-- sadly - I've had a long-term stalker who has followed me and trespassed each time I move my horses. I will not be posting any identifiable buildings or landmarks on my property for this reason.

Thank you for the compliments- I am very much enjoying both.


----------



## Druydess

Finally, a day with no rain and temps below 80.. gorgeous, crisp morning at the Farm. Had to take some pics of my sweet Fae.. This girl definitely got the hair gene from Daddy.. double-maned like him and look at the insane forelock.. not to mention that's totally his head..

15 months:


----------



## Druydess

More from this morning.. forgive the green muzzle.. her wet alfalfa cubes were apparently very tasty..


----------



## Druydess

Had a training/riding day at the Farm.. got some pics of the lovely time we all had..

Khassie, doing wonderfully under saddle.. very impressed with this mare. She's extremely willing, calm, and wants to please. She is a Thee Federali daughter/high Crabbet- very sane mind and sweet disposition. I've had to re-program her to slow down and be more relaxed, and the results are amazing. She's doing fantastic on the trails. 







Magic and Spirit - REALLY enjoying their wet alfalfa and psylium..LOL



Fae's quirky little face:



Ellie- strolling through the pasture:


----------



## Druydess

Another of my gorgeous Fae. She just keeps amazing me.



And her half-sister Shaia:





Very pleased how well Dream shortens and adds type to their heads, the large protruding forehead he gives them, as well as adding substance overall. Love the large, soft eyes as well.


----------



## Druydess

Everyone's getting quite fuzzy lately and we had a great day at the Farm. I had two of my Ladies who lease 2 of my horses come by for a surprise round bale/square bale drop.. can't say how wonderful it is to have conscientious, dedicated clients who take it upon themselves to do kind things just because it makes them happy.. very refreshing to have good people bringing positive energy to the Farm.

Happiness is (apparently) a Hay Bale.. as if they don't have one regularly..as well as all the grass they can eat.


Haybale_zps11f0f72e.jpg Photo by druydess | Photobucket

Shaia picked out an advantageous spot:



Shaia and Khassie:



Fae, Khassie, Shaia, and Eden:
Eden is an amazingly tall filly. 2 years old, and was 15.1 6 months ago. Khassie is near 15, and Shaia, comparatively is a huge baby standing next to Eden. Not much of a surprise though when considering Dream's Sire is near 16 hands.





Fae-- demonstrating her well-sculpted, hooky neck and very-grown up appearance:



I am so blessed.. they all are treasures to me.


----------



## Druydess

A few more of Fae. It's amazing how much she is like her late Aunt Firestorm. Their personalities are identical. I so enjoy spending time with her. 

Pasture condition:


----------



## Druydess

Fae followed me around all morning.. I love her sweet, affectionate personality. Can't wait til she matures, but I'm enjoying her beauty in the meantime..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

They're all gorgeous Dru!! Fae has such a beautiful head and neck. ;-)


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> They're all gorgeous Dru!! Fae has such a beautiful head and neck. ;-)


Thanks HLL.. that head shot has garnered a lot of interest. Fae consistently brings sale offers, but not letting her go at any price!!


----------



## Druydess

Great weekend at the farm.. all the girls were out smoking and blowing around the pasture having a blast with the cooler weather. Eden is still in a gangly stage, but she is showing us what she is to become.. a tall, elegant filly that can really move!

Majik's Eternal Eden- Majik of Marwan daughter out of an Eternety daughter.
15.1 at 2 years old:
This filly can trot, smoke and blow!! But you'd never know it as she is very calm and sweet, always seeking out human company... I'm very excited to see this girl coming into her own.









Fae-- also has beautiful movement and I love her conformation:


Goofy photo-- does nothing for their type, but they're having such fun, thought you all would enjoy:



Enjoying a romp:


----------



## Druydess

Just had to share this photo.. beautifully balanced, this begins to capture Fae's beauty..



Dream of Faery Fire- 2013 filly out of La Legacy de Solei - Sired by Obsidian Dream S (Om El Najeeb Dream). This is Dream's first filly, and we could not be more pleased with her outstanding temperament, beauty, conformation, and type. We look forward to repeating this breeding in 2015.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> Fae-- also has beautiful movement and I love her conformation:


 Those two pics are avatar worthy. Beautiful girls!!


----------



## Druydess

Thanks HLL.. I'm very pleased with their development and I enjoy their sweet natures immensely.


----------



## Zexious

Druydess--That headshot is gorgeous. She looks so dishy from that angle <3 I love it


----------



## Druydess

Zexious said:


> Druydess--That headshot is gorgeous. She looks so dishy from that angle <3 I love it


TY for the kind words Zexious! She's even more-so in person, but that pic captures her serene spirit and lovely features. I'm so happy I followed my instincts on this breeding. It has exceeded my expectations. 
I feel so very fortunate to have bred such a jewel.


----------



## Druydess

The horses have responded to consistent, patient training and our broodmares that have been broke to ride have excelled at trail and under saddle. Horses that were nervous and rushing/fearful with the prior trainer, are now calm and enjoying a relaxed ride. No spooking or hyper-vigilant behaviors. Anyone can ride them now. Patience and understanding work best.
I'm very happy to see the progress they've made. These mares have jobs they enjoy and they are proving their sound minds, tractable dispositions, and usability.


----------



## Druydess

Some more of Fae enjoying herself:


----------



## Zexious

I hate to be redundant, but I just can't get over how beautiful Fae is :> What are your plans for these lovely ladies?


----------



## Druydess

Zexious said:


> I hate to be redundant, but I just can't get over how beautiful Fae is :> What are your plans for these lovely ladies?


It's not redundant at all. Zexious- after 10 years of studying Arabian bloodlines, learning to train- and train well, deciding my focus, selectively and slowly obtaining my herd, asking advice and input from successful Arabian breeders, and enduring misguided castigation from the uneducated minority about my "mediocre" mares and stallion, I welcome the various positive appreciative opinions with regard to my foals and breeding program. I'm glad others can appreciate what it has taken years to make a reality.
Solei in particular was singled out as a sub-par mare with a ewe neck (she doesn't have), being downhill (which she isn't), sickle-hocked (which she isn't), and assorted other disparaging remarks.. similar nonsense for Dream.. Sooo-- if these two managed to create Fae, my first filly, with all that.. I'm pretty good with the outcome.. LOL:rofl: 
Solei is obviously a stellar producer. I knew she would be.
Seriously, if one takes the time to do their research, a beauty like Fae can be the result. I knew what I was doing. :wink: Dream's bloodlines are very prepotent and inspecting the familial progeny tells you what to expect. He was an easy gamble.. actually -- not even a gamble-- what he would do was a given. Solei's bloodlines were more difficult as she is nothing like her parents. I took an educated gamble that she would produce from her maternal line (tail female) -- the Ivanhoe blood- and she did. Long-necked, well-balanced, and refined, she is a throwback to her maternal ancestors. She did not produce her sire's bloodline (thank god). Breeding is never a given, but you CAN stack the odds and maximize what it is you're after.
It just goes to show - you have to have confidence in your goal. Never let anyone derail you. Amazing things can happen.. 

I'll answer your question about plans later.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Zexious said:


> :> What are your plans for these lovely ladies?


Well-- for Fae.. she will be retained. Fae would sell right now for 20K via an international seller and they of course, would get more than that, but I would spend far more to replace her with a filly of the same caliber. Besides, she is a soul horse, and priceless to me. My farrier, Rick Moser, who also is an International Judge in the Arab circuit, pretty much told me I'd better use her as a future broodmare with her type and quality. He likes to let horses grow up before deciding what they'll be doing, so I trust his opinion, and will wait to see where her talent lies.

Her Dam Solei, will be bred back to Dream to repeat this cross. That foal will potentially be for sale. Solei will never be for sale.

BA Chevelle and WMF Kastanah will be bred to Dream in Spring. Echo Empress, Shaia's Dam will be bred to either Dream or his half brother, Legend, as will Midnight's Echo.

Magic is IFT HG Esquire and due in May. She will be brought to Legend in the next year or two. 

Solei, Khassie, and Magic will continue trail and under saddle work. If I find the time, I may break Ellie..

How's that for a busy schedule?? LOL :wink:


----------



## Druydess

The other players mentioned above:

Dream: 

Half-brother Legend:



Khassie:



Midnight's Echo:



Echo Empress: 


BA Chevelle:



Solei:


----------



## Druydess

A testament to the temperament of Dream babies..
Shaia enjoying a cuddle from the husband of one of my students.. she is such a lovebug..nothing makes her happier than being petted and adored.



She's content to stay this way for extended periods..LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Druydess said:


> A testament to the temperament of Dream babies..
> Shaia enjoying a cuddle from the husband of one of my students.. she is such a lovebug..nothing makes her happier than being petted and adored.
> 
> 
> 
> She's content to stay this way for extended periods..LOL


This is just too precious for words!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This is just too precious for words!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know!! Doesn't it just make you melt?? Nothing like a big lug turned to marshmallow around a sweet filly..


----------



## Zexious

That snuggle picture... I literally cannot x.x So adorable. I love a snuggly horse who respects boundaries--easily the best thing in the world <3

That sounds like a great plan. You really have a lovely herd of horses <3 I'm jelly 

EDIT--Typo :>


----------



## Druydess

Zexious said:


> That snuggle picture... I literally cannot x.x So adorable. I love a snuggly horse who respects boundaries--easily the best thing in the world <3
> 
> That sounds like a great plan. You really have a lovely herd of horses <3 I'm jelly
> 
> EDIT--Typo :>


She is very respectful and not at all pushy. She really enjoys human contact and eats up any attention she can get. 
I had 3 young girls petting her, picking up her feet, playing with her mane, etc. several weeks ago and she just ate it up.  Her half-sister Fae is the same way.


----------



## Druydess

Comic Relief:

This is what happens when the tall girl and the short girl try to take a selfie.. LOL


----------



## Druydess

Mother:

La Legacy de Solei...



And Daughter:

Dream of Faery Fire...



One of the few shots where she favors her mother as much as her father..


----------



## Druydess

Beautiful pic of mother and daughter- Fae and Solei:



And a lovely shot of Solei's head and neck, though it doesn't convey the length of it:


No wonder Fae has such a shapely, slim neck, though Daddy does too..


----------



## Druydess

Hay Bale Happiness:



Khassie progressing extremely well, calm and relaxed, willing and steady. I was given an excuse by the prior "trainer" that she had "issues" due to an old scar, and can't be ridden. Mare was nervous and rushing, very unsettled with this person. I pulled her out of "training" for her own safety. Vet says there's no physical issue or otherwise, and she is now going easily without any difficulty. Just another excuse why yet another one of my horses wasn't given the training I paid for. As I suspected, there's no problem now with proper training methods.





Love this pic of my Chestnut Trio.. Eden, Fae, and Solei.. 
These girls are a hoot!


----------



## Druydess

I must have taken about 1000 pics this past Sunday.. still going through them..the last few posts were just a few from the weekend.
We had quite a few people out grooming, riding, and loving on the ponies. A good time was had by all.

They were all full of themselves this crisp morning and some were put out that part of the herd got taken to the back pasture we haven't even used yet..the grass has held up very well with good management.



Playing chase through the bales..



Fae..can't get enough of this filly.. she is insanely photogenic..





The Greys returning from the back pasture quite full:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> Mother:
> 
> La Legacy de Solei...
> 
> 
> 
> And Daughter:
> 
> Dream of Faery Fire...
> 
> 
> 
> One of the few shots where she favors her mother as much as her father..


Twins!! What gorgeous girls! How's Psynny doing? I'd love to see pics of him also. ;-)


----------



## Zexious

I want to see more of those pretty grays ;D


----------



## ForeverSunRider

I love all your horses. I will just come live with you. I promise to help out and stuffs. :wink: Then I can see pretty horses every day!


----------



## Druydess

ForeverSunRider said:


> I love all your horses. I will just come live with you. I promise to help out and stuffs. :wink: Then I can see pretty horses every day!


Thanks FSR!! Glad you're enjoying them; they give me such joy. 
Sure you can!! We're a very friendly lot and we have the room!! Come on over!!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Twins!! What gorgeous girls! How's Psynny doing? I'd love to see pics of him also. ;-)


Yes.. you can certainly tell they are kin. Psynny is doing great.. the recent pics I took just don't do him justice-- will have to get better ones..



Zexious said:


> I want to see more of those pretty grays ;D


I shall have to get more of them then..LOL :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Fae is just the most muscular little thing- yet refined.. love it - - and look at the 'Tude!





She just cracks me up..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's gorgeous, keep those pics coming! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> She's gorgeous, keep those pics coming! ;-)


Thanks girl!! Poeple just keep trying to buy her from me..LOL 
I had a fairly well known breeder visit recently, and she tried to talk me out of Fae - but it was a no go..LOL She said she didn't blame me..:lol:


----------



## Druydess

It was Naptime in November this gorgeous Sunday under the shade tree.. 86 degrees! 



Khassie continues her training...





What a lovely mare this girl is. Such a great attitude and so very willing to please.


----------



## ForeverSunRider

So.....do you pasture them according to their color? :lol:

I notice you have the chestnuts together a lot and the grays together but not them all together except over fences? Or am I just seeing things?


----------



## Druydess

ForeverSunRider said:


> So.....do you pasture them according to their color? :lol:
> 
> I notice you have the chestnuts together a lot and the grays together but not them all together except over fences? Or am I just seeing things?


Oddly enough-- they choose their own "groups." I thought it odd too that the chestnuts and the greys sorted themselves according to color, but they do... :shock: They all actually run together on the property; no one is separated.

The greys are the Alphas.. so maybe that has some bearing on it..

I do have some pics of them all together, but they're not IMO- good enough to post..


----------



## Zexious

D'awww those babies <3


----------



## Druydess

Zexious said:


> D'awww those babies <3


I absolutely just LOVE working with my foals. It's an amazing thing to be instrumental in their developing and growing into loving, sane individuals.


----------



## Druydess

Some more farm pics..

Dream of Faery Fire- Sired by Obsidian Dream S out of La Legacy de Solei: 







The side effect of the unending rain and 80 degree days.. is green grass.. That has been a great benefit!



Dream of Faery Fire- Obsidian Dream S x La Legacy de Solei
Majik's Eternell Eden- Majik of Marwan x BF Eternell


----------



## KigerQueen

there is a seal bay arab that might enjoy pasturing with your girls XD!! jk! maybe all i need to fix my crazy mare is A LOT of turnout lol!!

I may be calling you in a cuple of years inquiring about a foal from dream XD!


----------



## Druydess

KigerQueen said:


> there is a seal bay arab that might enjoy pasturing with your girls XD!! jk! maybe all i need to fix my crazy mare is A LOT of turnout lol!!
> 
> I may be calling you in a cuple of years inquiring about a foal from dream XD!


Well KigerQueen, I can tell you, though they have always been well mannered and affectionate, being in such a calm, healthy place has just caused an amazing transformation for the better.. I have never seen them happier.

You are certainly welcome to see if any of Dream's babies meet your requirements. I vet my babies homes carefully, and it would be great for them to go to someone I know. One of Dream's boys just sold to an international buyer/breeder (Who I know). We have another colt available. I plan several breedings to Dream this year. Now that his babies are on the ground, there is quite a bit of interest in his future get. :wink:

Here's the boy that sold before he was even weaned..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK_22qC7rR0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Druydess

We've been working on fencing the last few weeks to access more pasture in the back 5 acres, and also now have an additional 11 acres added to our grazing land. Our winter has been so warm and wet, that the grass remained green throughout. Here are a few pics of the newer land, and yes, there is dried fennel in the background (which some of my horses LOVE), but also 11 acres of standing winter bahaia hay and fresh green bahaia. 

Modeling the winter shots for us is a fuzzy Magic, who is looking quite round with her HG Esquire foal cooking along nicely.. 
We had to include a shot of Emma; she looked left out..


----------



## Druydess

More pasture pics.. 
Taken this week. the winter has been very wet and warm-- so the green is in current time. 

Lovely Sunset on the new back 11..



Sisters:





Shaia and Eden;


Eden:


View of the horses having a blast while we put up more fencing:


Magic looking over it already.. baby belly..


----------



## Druydess

Magic strolling about the pasture.. and looking very expectant..LOL

Checked her teats today and they are decidedly larger and even expressed a bit of milk.. Very excited that she and the baby are doing well..


----------



## Druydess

Now that Magic is safely advanced in foal-- her pregnancy is a bit more special to me - and I think Celeste will appreciate this, but I inseminated Magic myself (in collaboration with Denise Gainey) and it is very rewarding to *actually* breed your own mares. :wink:

Very satisfying to understand and take part in the breeding cycles and be instrumental in the breeding process. I have to say- AI breeding is amazingly simple, especially with a stellar mare like Magic- who stood quietly in just a halter without any sedation at all.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Gosh Dru where do you find these gems? So frickin beautiful. I think I'm gonna have to put it down as one of my goal in life to get one of Dreams babies. Eden's got me smitten lol. She's my dream horse in the flesh.


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> Gosh Dru where do you find these gems? So frickin beautiful. I think I'm gonna have to put it down as one of my goal in life to get one of Dreams babies. Eden's got me smitten lol. She's my dream horse in the flesh.


Thank you so much HCG for your kind comments.
I find these gems everywhere really- but I see what others don't. I'm willing to wait for them to grow up, and I have "unpopular" lines. I never buy the flavor of the month and I connect with the horse I buy. Many would say this is nonsense- but- I have the stock I want, and I have exactly what MY preferences are.

Eden is going to be an amazing Lady. She is all spare parts and not near what she will be. She is a HUGE filly ( near 15.2) , and can she ever MOVE! She is as sweet as the day is long. She will be a very late bloomer. BUT-- she will be gold. She'll be a future broodmare if she matures as I think she will. Her pedigree is impeccable. 

There will be -- if all goes as expected - 5 Dream babies next year- so please do keep in touch. Those Dream has produced so far are all very consistent, and I hope you do get the opportunity to have one of your very own. They are lovable, smart, and willing, and in your pocket!

Please keep in touch!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I stalk your website every now and then lol. I'll keep in touch. You know, your methods sure as heck produce absolutely stunning horses. Despite what anyone else may say you have proof on the ground. I am serious about wanting on of Dreams babies. I just hope it's not something out of reach because I predict you will be growing a lot.

I love the chestnut and chrome that seem to be consistent with most of his babies so far. Makes me melttttt. I seriously will go crazy if you ever get a half paint/half arab cross.


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> I stalk your website every now and then lol. I'll keep in touch. You know, your methods sure as heck produce absolutely stunning horses. Despite what anyone else may say you have proof on the ground. I am serious about wanting on of Dreams babies. I just hope it's not something out of reach because I predict you will be growing a lot.
> 
> I love the chestnut and chrome that seem to be consistent with most of his babies so far. Makes me melttttt. I seriously will go crazy if you ever get a half paint/half arab cross.


Well-- YOU my dear- are a welcome stalker..LOL :wink:

I sincerely thank you for your kind words. Research works. It takes time to get educated about breeding variables. And even then there's no guarantee.. lol. I have always said.. the proof of what a stallion is - is in the breeding shed. Whatever anyone else says, a stallion's babies are his legacy- and the best testament to his genetics. You are astute to recognize that. I am very honored that you rate Dream babies as your future choice, and we can work together to achieve that. I promise, it is very workable and probably more do-able than you realize. PM me for possible arrangements when you're ready. I am more interested in a loving home for my babies than anything else.

He does seem to throw a bit of chrome as well- even though he has only one small bit of white on one rear foot. I find one of the most valuable things about Dream is his amazingly calm, playful temperament and so far-- he has passed that on to every foal. 

I have no Paints currently-- a few mares had been offered to me that were very nice, but I have to watch my numbers as I plan on more foals. Could be possible in the future though. Esquire is a Sabino-- so some 
color IS a possibility..


----------



## Druydess

Here's a pic of Magic's sire: 

BL Magic's Prince


And her maternal grand-sire-1998 US National Top 10 English Pleasure Champion- Duel:



Magic's Dam-
Duel's Princess:


Magic as a foal:



Ds Magics Royalty Arabian


----------



## Druydess

We had a gorgeous 86 degree day today and I hope some of our warm air reaches my Northern friends..

I caught some lovely pics of Emma at sunset today in the 2nd pasture. She always the first one to the food wagon...


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I will hold you to that Dru. Currently I can't think about getting a horse because it seems like I may be moving smack in the middle of a very busy city for school. Growing up sucks. But I still am going to keep and eye on your jewels as you become bigger. I really don't want to move to Santa Monica...I lose my horsies!


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> I will hold you to that Dru. Currently I can't think about getting a horse because it seems like I may be moving smack in the middle of a very busy city for school. Growing up sucks. But I still am going to keep and eye on your jewels as you become bigger. I really don't want to move to Santa Monica...I lose my horsies!


Anytime you think you're ready, you can always get in touch. I want good homes for my babies above all else. :wink:


----------

